

Ask PG+HN: Why is there no Search feature on HN?  - Mistone

I know this has been brought up before, likely many times, but I just don't get, seems like a useful and straight forward feature that would add a lot of value and save users time.
======
Mistone
I just saw the "search" link in the footer to google site search, so that
works. a rel search box in the main nav would be better though.
<http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com>

------
jonny_noog
I always assumed it was because WebMynd appears to fulfill this function and
WebMynd - being YC funded - understandably gets preference over some other way
that a similar function could be provided.

I don't know any of this sure sure though, just my own assumptions.

